# Fall Turning Challenge multi-axis



## barry richardson

@Maverick 
@trc65
@Steve in VA
@Barb
@Tony
@Tom Smart
@William Tanner
and anyone else who answers the call,

The challenge is a multi-axis turning, using a minimum of 3 axis. This technique can be used on spindles, platters, boxtops or anything else you come up with. Feel free to post your progress pics, and any questions you may have, in this thread, and your finished piece by 23 November. 
here is an example of a box lid;





This is a spindle example
, 



I never finished it so you can see the 4 axis points I used on the bottom





These pics barely scratch the surface, tons of info about the technique on the web. This gal is kind of a guru on the subject, she gets kinda technical, but lots of info;


https://www.barbaradill.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/xx_MultiAxis_LR1018-1.pdf



Get cracking and have fun!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Here is an idea I just saw for christmas using multi-axis

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Going to have to step up my game big time, but that's what this is all about. Thanks for stretching me Barry!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Barb

Oh man!


----------



## Maverick

Just watched a couple of Barbara Dill's videos....I may need to see a therapist when this one is done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

barry richardson said:


> finished piece by 23 November



Hey just in time for my birthday. Thanks Barry. I can't wait to receive all those gifts!!!


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> Hey just in time for my birthday. Thanks Barry. I can't wait to receive all those gifts!!!


So your in? Okay I'll add you to the list...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

For those that are AAW members, here is the index entry for Multi-axis turning in American Woodturner. The entries with names are just pictures of that artists work, articles use the title, not the authors name. To help decifer volume and year number, Volume 6 starts in 1991 and a new volume number is used in each successive year, i.e. volume 7 is 1992. Prior to 1991, Volume numbers overlapped years. The archives for all issues is on the AAW website.

Barbara Dill has articles in the Fall 2007, Winter 2007 and Dec 2011 issues (maybe more). One of these articles is the one Barry linked above, but not sure which one.

BTW, I join all of you with an extreme feeling of confusion after reading a few articles. Think I'm just going to put some pieces on the lathe and see what happens. May just end up with a piece of art in the shape of a pedestal  

Multi-axis turning, 2.2:9, 14.1:53, 16.1:19, 17.4:36, 22.3:34–38, 26.3:BC, , 32.1:55. See also Offset 
turning (off-center); Three-axis turning; Two-axis turning
Bill Loitz's work, 33.5:13
Brad Moss's work, 32.2:50
candlestick, 9.1:36–38
conceptual model for, 26.6:32–34, 37
"A Cubic Muse: Evolution of a Concept," 34.2:36–37
Derek Weidman's work, 29.2:IF–1, 30.6:50–51, 52
designs, using Google SketchUp for, 27.1:49–51
"Double Helix," 26.6:48–50
"Drawn to Form: Multi-axis Hollow Forms," 32.1:38–42, 35.3:14
Ed Pretty's work, 32.2:BC
Graham Brooks' work, 35.3:53
handled bowl, 15.4:30–33
hints/tips for, 26.6:36
Jean-François Escoulen's work, 35.3:53
"The Making of Kilkea-Multi-axis Turning," 25.4:39–47
marking tool for, 35.3:31
Mark Sfirri's work, 29.5:51, 52–53, 54–55, 30.1:53, 33.5:BC
Max Brosi's work, 31.1:IF, 35.2:45–50
Mike Nathal's work, 34.6:47
"Multiaxis Disk Vase," 32.3:32–37
"Multi-axis Spindle Turning: Further Exploration," 26.6:32–37
"Multi-axis Tablet Stand," 31.3:20–24
"Part II: How to Turn a Goblet," 22.4:52–57
pig planter, 17.1:42–46
Stoney Lamar's work, 29.3:44–52, 34.3:8–9
"Thinking Outside the Box? Try a Secondary Axis," 34.5:22–25
torsos, 13.2:31
"Turn a Multi-axis Chili Pepper Box," 31.2:30–33
"Turning Multi-axis Pad-foot Legs," 31.4:39–43
"Twisted Segmented Turning," 32.6:40–44
work pictured, 26.6:38–42, 31.6:54

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Maverick

Thanks for the additional info Tim.


----------



## trc65

Ok, this isn't so hard, grabbed a piece of cottonwood, made some axis points on both ends and went at it. 

I call it "Athena" (_on crack_).






Seriously though, I think this project will take a little more thought than what I gave this piece, which was none at all before it started spinning. Just wanted to play with a piece spinning off center.

One tip I can give you though - _*after changing axis points, make sure your tool rest is clear!*_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve in VA

One tip I can give you though - _*after changing axis points, make sure your tool rest is clear!*_

How did you figure that one out Tim?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65

So as not to incriminate the innocent, I'll just say this - stebcenters are a good invention!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Ok, I'm getting some things figured out. However, should probably read some of the links I posted before going any further. I was at least able to make something that looked better than the first hot mess I posted.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Looks like the post for the Mad Hatter's hat rack in Alice in Wonderland.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

trc65 said:


> Ok, I'm getting some things figured out. However, should probably read some of the links I posted before going any further. I was at least able to make something that looked better than the first hot mess I posted.
> 
> View attachment 195310


Oh yea, thats looking good Tim! I was going to get out some spindle stock and start experimenting today, but life got in the way, maybe tomorrow. what tool did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

That was all with a 3/8" spindle gouge, probably should have used a smaller detail gouge between elements. 

One thing I've got to now think about, maybe it's the hardest part of this, is how to manage the transition between features. There are lots of grooves and gouges that resulted from hitting adjacent features with the tool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill

Hmmm.... a while back I bought a Sorby "wobble" chuck that a store had as a clearance item. I guess now would be a good time to try something, just have to _find_ it now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick

David Hill said:


> Hmmm.... a while back I bought a Sorby "wobble" chuck that a store had as a clearance item. I guess now would be a good time to try something, just have to _find_ it now.



Had to look up what a "wobble" chuck was. Yep, looks perfect for the challenge....assuming you can find it. 

In my shop, It would probably take me longer to find it than to just wing it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Hmmm.... a while back I bought a Sorby "wobble" chuck that a store had as a clearance item. I guess now would be a good time to try something, just have to _find_ it now.




That seems pretty cool! I'll have to keep an eye for one of those.


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Ok, this isn't so hard, grabbed a piece of cottonwood, made some axis points on both ends and went at it.
> 
> I call it "Athena" (_on crack_).
> 
> 
> View attachment 195297
> 
> Seriously though, I think this project will take a little more thought than what I gave this piece, which was none at all before it started spinning. Just wanted to play with a piece spinning off center.
> 
> One tip I can give you though - _*after changing axis points, make sure your tool rest is clear!*_



Looks a lot like a ski pole handle designed for multiple species to use...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson

Soooo, how are we doin up in here? I got a little time today to try a little experiment with some baltic birch. seem like it might have promise for some wall art or something, on a bigger scale, this was just a 5x5 piece.... 4 axis, I used a sacrificial block to drill holes for a screw chuck, (a great way to do flat multi axis turnings) this one looks kinda like a celtic knot....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## David Hill

David Hill said:


> Hmmm.... a while back I bought a Sorby "wobble" chuck that a store had as a clearance item. I guess now would be a good time to try something, just have to _find_ it now.


I’ll be out— as it works out my Sorby eccentric chuck lacks the spindle adapter. Have to get it from UK— waiting on email from them.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Soooo, how are we doin up in here? I got a little time today to try a little experiment with some baltic birch. seem like it might have promise for some wall art or something, on a bigger scale, this was just a 5x5 piece.... 4 axis, I used a sacrificial block to drill holes for a screw chuck, (a great way to do flat multi axis turnings) this one looks kinda like a celtic knot....View attachment 195635View attachment 195636


Cool, multi-axis does not have to be spindle work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

barry richardson said:


> Soooo, how are we doin up in here? I got a little time today to try a little experiment with some baltic birch. seem like it might have promise for some wall art or something, on a bigger scale, this was just a 5x5 piece.... 4 axis, I used a sacrificial block to drill holes for a screw chuck, (a great way to do flat multi axis turnings) this one looks kinda like a celtic knot....View attachment 195635View attachment 195636


That looks pretty cool! I'll probably make my first attempt at something tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Barry, glad you showed that example of flat multi axis. Ive not tried any flat yet, still working out the spindle stuff. Figuring a few things out, especilly how to work transitions between different positions. Got an idea for a project, but need to do a few tests and more practicing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

barry richardson said:


> Soooo, how are we doin up in here? I got a little time today to try a little experiment with some baltic birch. seem like it might have promise for some wall art or something, on a bigger scale, this was just a 5x5 piece.... 4 axis, I used a sacrificial block to drill holes for a screw chuck, (a great way to do flat multi axis turnings) this one looks kinda like a celtic knot....View attachment 195635View attachment 195636



Nice Celtic art...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

barry richardson said:


> Soooo, how are we doin up in here? I got a little time today to try a little experiment with some baltic birch. seem like it might have promise for some wall art or something, on a bigger scale, this was just a 5x5 piece.... 4 axis, I used a sacrificial block to drill holes for a screw chuck, (a great way to do flat multi axis turnings) this one looks kinda like a celtic knot....View attachment 195635View attachment 195636


This is pretty cool, Barry. I don't know if you remember but there was a drawing toy called a Spiralgraph. It had little plastic gear shaped pieces with holes drilled in them. These gears fit inside a circular piece that had gear teeth that matched the little circles. You put a pencil in one of the holes and then "drove" the little circle around inside the other. Each rotation, the pencil drew a line, and each rotation the line was advanced because of the arrangement of the hole. You could also drive the little circle around the outside of another gear to get a different effect. You could apply that same principal and work up a little spiral shape on the back of your blank. That would allow you to accurately locate your screw chuck. Then by turning a slightly larger or smaller circle each time you moved your chuck, you'd get that same spiral effect. Like fractal art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

DLJeffs said:


> This is pretty cool, Barry. I don't know if you remember but there was a drawing toy called a Spiralgraph. It had little plastic gear shaped pieces with holes drilled in them. These gears fit inside a circular piece that had gear teeth that matched the little circles. You put a pencil in one of the holes and then "drove" the little circle around inside the other. Each rotation, the pencil drew a line, and each rotation the line was advanced because of the arrangement of the hole. You could also drive the little circle around the outside of another gear to get a different effect. You could apply that same principal and work up a little spiral shape on the back of your blank. That would allow you to accurately locate your screw chuck. Then by turning a slightly larger or smaller circle each time you moved your chuck, you'd get that same spiral effect. Like fractal art.


Yes I do remember those! I have been tossing around other pattern ideas, I like yours. One thing about multi axis stuff, it is hard to visualize and control the outcome, at least without a lot of trial and error... gonna try some though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I loved my spiralgraph!


----------



## Steve in VA

Do this one the lathe...who didn't love their spiralgraph?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Steve in VA said:


> Do this one the lathe...who didn't love their spiralgraph?
> 
> View attachment 195668


Right?!! It'd be awesome to do that in wood. Layer up some veneers for color / contrast, vary the depth so you get different colors and shadows... it's almost enough to make me take up turning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65

Too many ideas, too little time (and skill).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich

Well, technically the spheres I have been making are multi axis. I have made about 15 of them in the last couple months. My local club had a kuska cup demo and challenge this month but it only requieres 2 axis. 
I have one more I have been wanting to try, I will post pictures if I get to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony

Jason Goodrich said:


> Well, technically the spheres I have been making are multi axis. I have made about 15 of them in the last couple months. My local club had a kuska cup demo and challenge this month but it only requieres 2 axis.
> I have one more I have been wanting to try, I will post pictures if I get to it.
> 
> View attachment 195674
> 
> View attachment 195675


Nice work, I really like the drinking vessel!


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice. I'm seeing Bocce balls or mate cups.


----------



## William Tanner

Very impressive. Keep up the great work Jason.


----------



## William Tanner

I belong to two turning clubs. Just so happens Inland Northwest is having Craig Timmerman doing a virtual demo on off axis turning of a weed pot tonight. A good opportunity for me to get some schoolin. Don’t want to raise expectations though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Cool, then you can teach all of us Bill!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Jason Goodrich said:


> Well, technically the spheres I have been making are multi axis. I have made about 15 of them in the last couple months. My local club had a kuska cup demo and challenge this month but it only requieres 2 axis.
> I have one more I have been wanting to try, I will post pictures if I get to it.
> 
> View attachment 195674
> 
> View attachment 195675


Nice spheres, hard to find wood that big and dry without cracks... , redwood and yew?


----------



## William Tanner

I was afraid of that Barry.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

William Tanner said:


> I belong to two turning clubs. Just so happens Inland Northwest is having Craig Timmerman doing a virtual demo on off axis turning of a weed pot tonight. A good opportunity for me to get some schoolin. Don’t want to raise expectations though.


Craig demoed at my club a couple months ago, gives a great demo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

Tony, I just finished his demo. It was great. Seems like a nice fellow. His program was very professionally done and would highly recommended him to other clubs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jason Goodrich

barry richardson said:


> Nice spheres, hard to find wood that big and dry without cracks... , redwood and yew?


The redwood is mostly dry and about half of them have developed small cracks. The large one is pecan and pretty green. The artist is happy with some cracking for character. That is very good because you are absolutely right that it is near impossible to find dry wood large enough to make an 8”+ sphere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Just doing some more playing. Finally getting the hang of it, and it's starting to make a little sense in my head.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## barry richardson

Looks like your ready to make some goblets with the wonky stems, how many axis?


----------



## trc65

Three axis on this one. Center, and then two 180° opposite each other. 

Goblets are one potential project, never made one before, so some additional practice needed if that will be the project. Still have to work out some things on this stem type too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

So this is what I've been working on. The blank was a glued up cylinder of alder, originally meant for a lamp base I think, a friend gave it to me. about 7 or 8" diameter by 10". I've pretty much mangled it so far. Alder is not a great turning wood, then with all the "air turning" I'm having a very hard time getting a smooth cut, looks like lots of sanding in my future. I plan to make it a vase. a 4 axis turn, plus the center. Anyone else got anything in the works besides Tim?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Looks good Barry. 

From my (very) limited experience, multi-axis turning is looking like a 3:1 or maybe 4:1 sanding time to turning time ratio. Good thing I've stocked up on sandpaper for Christmas gift making. Just hope I don't have to order more before this challenge is done....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I'm still trying to get an idea then get some time to do it......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I’m way behind on this, Barry. Meaning I haven’t even started. Been crashing to get ready for an online holiday sale. I drop stuff off on Sunday so I might get to think on this challenge this coming week.

How’s that for a snivel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> I’m way behind on this, Barry. Meaning I haven’t even started. Been crashing to get ready for an online holiday sale. I drop stuff off on Sunday so I might get to think on this challenge this coming week.
> 
> How’s that for a snivel?



Good luck Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> Good luck Tom!


Wait, do you mean with the online sale or with Barry’s challenge? Both maybe, huh??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> I’m way behind on this, Barry. Meaning I haven’t even started. Been crashing to get ready for an online holiday sale. I drop stuff off on Sunday so I might get to think on this challenge this coming week.
> 
> How’s that for a snivel?


forget about that, Christmas has been canceled this year

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> forget about that, Christmas has been canceled this year


Ha! Yeah we shall see if this can compete with people’s love of Amazon.


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Ha! Yeah we shall see if this can compete with people’s love of Amazon.



I had a show in a little town around here 2 weeks ago, did extremely well. In talking to people there and other vendors I'm optimistic about this season. People are more than ready to get out and spend money it seems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> I had a show in a little town around here 2 weeks ago, did extremely well. In talking to people there and other vendors I'm optimistic about this season. People are more than ready to get out and spend money it seems.


That’s encouraging, Tony. Typically, I do only one on-site craft venue each year which is the local Christmas Holiday show. I didn’t sign up this year because of the whole COVID thing. This online event was organized just last month so it was a bit of a crash getting ready. Then I had to spend 3 days taking pictures and filling out the spreadsheet from he— to link the pics and prepare each piece for potential shipping. I’ll be happy to get things handed off Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> That’s encouraging, Tony. Typically, I do only one on-site craft venue each year which is the local Christmas Holiday show. I didn’t sign up this year because of the whole COVID thing. This online event was organized just last month so it was a bit of a crash getting ready. Then I had to spend 3 days taking pictures and filling out the spreadsheet from he— to link the pics and prepare each piece for potential shipping. I’ll be happy to get things handed off Sunday.



This year is very different for sure. Normally, there are 4-5 shows I do every year here, all got cancelled. I'm doing a few in small surrounding towns that have not been impacted nearly as bad as the big cities. I hope they all go as well as that first one did. Hope you sell out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo

I’m looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

*Epic fail on my part!*

I saw a multi axis "bowl in a bowl" online and wanted to try it. Thanks to Barry and his 3 axis challenge, I had to make it a "bowl in a bowl in a bowl". I never been one to take the slow path, and having never done anything on more than one axis, I figured I'd jump right in. The only wood I had large enough was still green (poplar) so I just figured I'd work quickly  

Got the three bowls turned then, as I should have known, something came up at work and I had to put it on hold. Let's just say it a bit hard to turn three bowls inside one another, each on a different axis, when it's already warped. I knew it would be a disaster but figured why not turn it anyway and see if conceptually it would work. 

I ended up with a small, pre-warped, single bowl for some popcorn. Here are some pics I took along the way for anyone interested. I may go back and start again with just two and see if I can even get that to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Laying out the three bowls. Figured I'd start with 3/8" thick.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve in VA

Worked on getting the inside shape and then the three rims cut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Made a huge jam chuck and, since it had warped a bit here's where things went south!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Tough to cut a round bowl inside of a warped one

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Ended up with this...oh well. It's all about learning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson

That's a cool idea Steve, I've seen those bowls in a bowl. If you want to try it again, we won't take any points off for only two bowls

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think the failure still looked kinda cool. Great work Steve.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander




----------



## DLJeffs

Nice save anyway.


----------



## Maverick

Here is my attempt at playing around. I will just call it a thingamajig because it is not anything in particular other than just a practice piece.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Nice work Steve, @Steve in VA , very creative, ambitious, just down right cool. And a great save. Really pretty piece of wood.


----------



## barry richardson

Maverick said:


> Here is my attempt at playing around. I will just call it a thingamajig because it is not anything in particular other than just a practice piece.
> 
> View attachment 196132
> 
> View attachment 196133
> 
> View attachment 196134


That's art man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick

barry richardson said:


> That's art man!



Thanks Barry, I need to get my Picasso glasses fixed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Thanks for posting the process pics @Steve in VA . Hadn't even thought of a bowl for multi-axis, yet another project I want to try. Hope you can find another piece of wood and some time to do another, that's a nifty looking project!


----------



## trc65

@Maverick neat looking...um thing. Really do like the look of it, curves and grain combine into an interesting object. Don't know what I'd do with it, candlestick maybe, narrow the top, make a finial to give it a hat? Maybe just put it on a shelf and let it sit until something pops into your head.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

It's a camshaft...no it's a backbone of vertebrae. Uhhh whatever it is it's cool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Everyone here knows I'm not a great turner and I haven't had much Shop time. Not an excuse, but this one was tough for me. I made 3 different ones before this one, couldn't seem to get the hang of doing it. I plan to try some other designs down the road but here's my entry. It's hard maple, 1-3/4" at the base, 6" tall. Lighter for scale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I think it looks cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232

Very nice Tony! I see the Christmas tree or a bunch of smiles with leprechaun lipstick...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Very nice Tony, your a certified multi-axis turned now! I have found that it takes a few tries to figure things out too....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

That is cool Tony. Lots of opportunities with that design. What caliber is it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Dr Suess would appreciate this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Nice job Tony! Sometimes less is more, and I like your take on it. May have to make some of those to go with snowmen this year, a few trees like yours would make a nice display with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Nice job Tony! Sometimes less is more, and I like your take on it. May have to make some of those to go with snowmen this year, a few trees like yours would make a nice display with them.


Thanks Tim, I plan to make a few more as well. Got some red paint to do some with that as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Nicely done!!

I'm back to the drawing board.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

I've got a goblet cup turned with a tenon on it, now I have to try and turn a multi axis stem that will not only attach to it, but will also stand upright!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

Tony if you make more trees please post. 

Tim, can you post progress pics on the stem if convenient?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Will do Bill, although I have a feeling I'll be down to the wire trying to complete it.

Random thought, it would be nice if everyone who is making something for this challenge could post a short tutorial with a few pics. Would help those of us who want try some of these projects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick

I haven’t got real technical with the offset (meaning I didn’t do exact measurements) but one thing that I found made the turning easier was to watch the backside of the turning. You can see the profile easier....at least for the section you are working on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Tony the turning is cool BUT the Texas lighter for reference is AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> @Tony the turning is cool BUT the Texas lighter for reference is AWESOME!!!



I was waiting for someone to catch that! It's my nod to @Kenbo with a bit of personalization!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Put some time in on the project yesterday, the first pic is the main form hollowed out, and the finial/topper I plan to mount on a lid. The main body was shaped by four equidistant points on each end. offset by 1. for example, if the drive spur is at point 1, the tail center is at point 2, and so on, creates the spiral effect. The topper piece is also four equidistant points, but the head and tail point where parallel when turning, and changed the positions for each section. this started with a 2" spindle, my first failed attempt, I put the points too far apart, and ran out of wood, so the closer together you can get the points the better . use a wood that takes fine detail, cherry or maple are good choices, I used maple. Will probably stain or paint the whole thing since the wood is boring and the main piece is a glue-up... the turning is done, but lots of sanding ahead....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Wow Barry, that looks almost as fancy as my tree!     

Really cool piece man, I look forward to seeing it finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Looking good, Barry. Love the topper piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Very cool Barry! Love both pieces. Can't wait to see some finish on it. The hollow form is another one I want to try, when I finish my challenge piece, and Christmas gifts, and .......

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Sounds like I better get busy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> I was waiting for someone to catch that! It's my nod to @Kenbo with a bit of personalization!




Many have imitated but there can be only one true Kenbo. LOL. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

Since I didn’t participate in the bud vase challenge that’s what I am calling this. Made from fog (found on ground) wood. The wood was pretty plane, so I torched it, then applied some BLO. Approximately 7” tall. Twig/leaves from redbud tree in the yard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## trc65

Very cool John! Really like the burning effect and the highlights that show through.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

That turned out great John! The finish is cool looking, I'm going to color mine somehow as well...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great job John

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

That's pretty cool john.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Nice job John! Torching it really added to the piece, well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Good to see some entries coming in! The belt on my lathe is on it's last leg, so I'm hoping to be able to get one more project in before working on a belt change. Put some belt conditioner and WD-40 on everything last night and we'll see what this morning brings in about 15 minutes after the coffee kicks in. Could be turning? Could be disassembly?

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Grrrrrr....

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Steve in VA said:


> Grrrrrr....
> 
> View attachment 196463


Sympathies! Was in that exact position about a month ago with my lathe.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

I thought I was going to enjoy following this progress. Didn't realize until looking at some of the pieces how bad this was going to be like a cheese grater on my geometric OCD (CDO, for those of use that must have everything alphabetized also). I'm not sure I can look at this thread anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

OK, I will have an entry! This was my second practice piece this morning after the first blew up. Not planning on it being my entry, but it may be depending on what happens this afternoon....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> OK, I will have an entry! This was my second practice piece this morning after the first blew up. Not planning on it being my entry, but it may be depending on what happens this afternoon....
> 
> View attachment 196467



Dude, that is really cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Thanks Tony, right now, the stem is just a piece of featureless elm that I've been using for practice. Hope to get a better stem turned in cherry or Apple this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson

Looking good Tim! Do you hollow the cup at the beginning, or the end?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Thanks Tony, right now, the stem is just a piece of featureless elm that I've been using for practice. Hope to get a better stem turned in cherry or Apple this afternoon.


The design is really nice and the cup is spot on!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

barry richardson said:


> Looking good Tim! Do you hollow the cup at the beginning, or the end?


You give me way more credit than is due! The cup was made from a redbud branch a couple of weeks ago . 

Originally, I was going to make it all one piece, with a cup turned first. That is probably the way that a pro would do it, but I was too chicken to try as I had not previously turned a cup before. I also had a redbud branch that was pruned just a month or so ago that I wanted to try a live edge with. Don't know, but turning the whole thing with wet wood, probably wouldn't have turned out very well.

You would have to turn a cup first if you were using one piece. By the time you get the stem mostly done, it flexes so much, you have to be really careful turning the base, with only enough tail stock pressure to keep it from whipping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maverick

Looks cool Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert

trc65 said:


> OK, I will have an entry! This was my second practice piece this morning after the first blew up. Not planning on it being my entry, but it may be depending on what happens this afternoon....
> 
> View attachment 196467


 Very nice! Reminds me of some of Barbara Dills work. Good job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Excellent work Tim. The cup is appealing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Albert Kiebert said:


> Very nice! Reminds me of some of Barbara Dills work. Good job



Definitely copied from Barbara's work. One of her articles I read used this type of goblet as an example.


----------



## Albert Kiebert

trc65 said:


> Definitely copied from Barbara's work. One of her articles I read used this type of goblet as an example.


I knew the stem sweeps were hers, Got to know her thru the Virginian Woodturning Symposium and I got her to demo for our club. She brings loads of sample three axis turnings. Very nice person

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Albert Kiebert said:


> I knew the stem sweeps were hers, Got to know her thru the Virginian Woodturning Symposium and I got her to demo for our club. She brings loads of sample three axis turnings. Very nice person



That was one of the things she recommended for anyone delving into multi axis turning. Create samples of the various combinations and take copious notes when you start switching things around. So many different combinations you'll never keep it straight if you want to reproduce anything.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wow Tim, that is incredible!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

The project was to be a multi-axis goblet. The plan was to turn the cup first and then make a insert and place it in the mouth of the cup that mirrored the axis points on the base. If needed, the insert would be secured by a dot of hot glue. With that in mind I was in the process of taking away excess wood in the stem area using the axis points. I planned to leave enough wood to support the turning of the inside of the cup. While working on the stem area I was cutting too aggressive and got a catch. I watched the piece fly up and then it landed directly into the intake of the dust collector. A swoosh shot. It reminded me of the credit union drive through when I put a check in the tube and send it to a teller. As you can see from the photo, I recovered it from the collector and it was destroyed. There wasn't much left but I decided to keep going for practice. It turned out to be a good opportunity to play with the airbrush. Also played with some India Ink and acrylic paints. The wood is birch. It is my last usable piece from a tree a friend I processed about ten years ago. I did make a rudimentary drawing as I was going just in case I wanted measurements in the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## trc65

I just posted a short tutorial on my goblet over in the classroom. Didn't want to clutter things here too much. https://woodbarter.com/threads/multi-axis-goblet.43770/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

Good practice piece! Get back on that horse now and show it whose boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Just realized the challenge ends tomorrow, any body need more time? Haven't heard from some of the participants, shall we extend it a week to 30 Nov? Would give some time for a second try, fix gear...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Mines done except for a few coats of finish, but I'm all for extending the deadline, especially if it would allow a few more to get in. I've got a couple more ideas I'd like to try anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I made another one, did this one red.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I haven’t even started, Barry, but I don’t want to hold things up. Just got real busy with a craft sale I didn’t plan on. However, if others are good with more time I could use it.


----------



## trc65

Looking good Tony! I like the "star" you added to this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

Extension is fine by me


----------



## barry richardson

So be it, extended 1 week to Nov 30....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve in VA

More than time, I need a new lathe....or at least a new belt. Amazon cancelled the order and the closest thing I could find at any of the local auto parts stores was a smooth one instead of a notched one. Hopefully Amazon get it figured out and I get one in the next day or two. Then let's hope all the parts go back in the same place I got them from

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## trc65

OK, here are pictures of my entry. Red bud cup and elm stem/base. Goblet is 7" tall, and the cup is 2 1/2" at the widest. Tung oil finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Tim, I just love that live edge rim, really good job man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Very nice  I like the curves and how you were able to work the transition in middle to look like a diamond

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

Nice job Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Excellent job Tim. The live edge sure sets it off nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Well done Tim, that's a keeper!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Very cool, Tim. The stem is inspiring several ideas for support legs for vases, picture frames, a globe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

It's the little things that make a man happy! Belt FINALLY arrived and I hope to have it on tomorrow morning before everyone else gets up. With a little luck, I'll be back turning on Friday and have an entry.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Steve in VA said:


> It's the little things that make a man happy! Belt FINALLY arrived and I hope to have it on tomorrow morning before everyone else gets up. With a little luck, I'll be back turning on Friday and have an entry.
> 
> View attachment 196694



Mine broke awhile back, had some difficulty finding one. Now there's a replacement hanging on the wall just in case it happens again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Got mine finished up, top and bottom both turned on 4 axis plus the center, but as you can see, placing the head and tail in different sequence creates an entirely different effect. The bottom was a boring alder glue-up so I stained and dyed it to jazz it up a little, top is maple painted with black lacquer. The whole shebang is about 15" tall.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony

That's awesome Barry! The varying offsets really make it a showpiece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Very well done Barry. Clean, crisp and with a nice finish. Colors compliment each other and is definitely something to be proud of.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo

Great job, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Fantastic piece! Curves and contours of the two pieces are so different yet compliment each other perfectly! 

You've also shown us how a superb finishing job elevates a piece to the next level!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

Awesome Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I set a good part of today aside to get on my belated entry.

Some maple burl. Been in the basement years and dry as dust





Rounded off the edges and established a tenon on one axis.











Did some hollowing.





Turned to the second axis to face it off and execute a few off axis embellishments I had in mind.





Then I got a bit carried away with facing it off.




The best laid plans.....

It’s not safe to hold on this axis now, I’m gonna have to noodle the next course of action.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Barry, from dull and boring to a great piece of art!! 

Tom, I could see where you were headed.....is this one of those....”I knew I should have turned left at Albuquerque?....”


----------



## barry richardson

Did yout spur drive spin out Tom?


----------



## Tom Smart

A little bit, Barry, but it was manageable. I put a hole in the face right next to where the live center was. I probably should have hollowed after doing the face instead of before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Actually, given where that hole developed I’m really lucky it stayed on the lathe and didn’t launch.


----------



## barry richardson

Aw, I see it now, I thought that hole was an inclusion....


----------



## Tom Smart

Yeah, I wish it had been. Wall is way too thin to support the live center now.


----------



## Tom Smart

Take 2. A large piece of redwood. Again, long time basement dweller and bone dry.





Cut off a hunk and mounted between centers.





Ok so far....





Was able to mount and drive it with some Rubber Chucky attachments trying to not leave holes to sand back. 





The Rubber Chuckies worked OK but I couldn’t get things lined up well enough to be inline. I went back to the live center and tried a beading tool to add some “character” which, I think, looks like crap. There’s enough wood left to try and turn this off for another go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Got the replacement belt installed on the lathe and am back in business!

With only a day to go, I decided to not try the triple axis nested bowls again and went with what I assumed would be an easier trick; the multi axis goblet. Easier is a relative term as I've never done a goblet, much less one with more than one axis. Had I known the piece of maple was as beautiful as it was, I'd have saved it for after I had a few practice runs under my belt. All in all though, I'm fairly pleased with how it turned out and once I got going I decided to throw in a fourth axis. As I was mounting it I thought I was tempting fate and it was destined to fly off the lathe, but it held tight and I made it through. Thanks for choosing this project Barry as it forced me to push myself to try something I'd never done which is why I wanted to start the challenges in the first place! Great choice!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

That's a gorgeous chunk of wood, nice turn Steve!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick

Cool goblet and love the multiple turning on the stem. The wood steals the show.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

Very nice goblet Steve.


----------



## barry richardson

Beautiful Steve! Sweet wood and nice crisp lines....


----------



## trc65

Sweet looking goblet.  

Gorgeous piece of wood, and like Barry said, really nice lines. Great that you used one piece of wood, I didn't have the guts to turn my stem with a goblet attached. 

Curious on your methods for turning the multiple axis. Did you turn/hollow the cup after you completed the stem?


----------



## Tom Smart

I turned off my attempt at multiple beads on the face of this and relented with concentric V groove circles. Each of these challenges is a learning exercise, as intended.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Steve in VA

Awesome piece Tom!! Do you have the V grooves in both sides?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I do Steve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> Sweet looking goblet.
> 
> Gorgeous piece of wood, and like Barry said, really nice lines. Great that you used one piece of wood, I didn't have the guts to turn my stem with a goblet attached.
> 
> Curious on your methods for turning the multiple axis. Did you turn/hollow the cup after you completed the stem?


Thanks Tim!

I turned a tenon on one side and then used a chuck from there on out. I started with the cup, hollowing it out and shaping the side and bead. I used a tennis ball inside the cup to provide a bit of tailstock support to get the rest of the stem thinned down a bit. 

Once that was done there was no more tailstock support until the very end. I simply loosened the chuck, adjusted the angle a bit and tightened it down to work on the top of the stem. I then loosened the chuck, found a new axis, and clamped her down again. Turn the next section of the stem to completion, and rinse and repeat working my way down the stem one section at a time. 

To do the base I then recentered it all, brought out the tennis ball again, and pulled up the tailstock so I could complete the bottom portion to be aligned with the top cup. 

Here are a few pics of the process so I could remember it all and figure out where it went wrong if things went South. I wish we could post videos on the site; I've got a few in slow motion of this thing spinning

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65

Thanks Steve! 

I didn't even think of shifting a tenon in the chuck for the different axis. Never thought about a tennis ball either..... Great ideas!

This has been a great challenge! So many different ways to skin a cat, and most I hadn't thought of trying!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Fantastic vase Tom! It's a real eye catcher with a great piece of wood. 

Also, thanks for posting your earlier process pictures. I've wanted to try this kind of form before, but could quite wrap my head around the axis used.

This thread is definitely being bookmarked, need to try several of these projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@Tom Smart very cool vase! I still can't wrap my head around how to do a turning like that, you did a great job on it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Steve in VA , Steve, ugly wood. Just ugly. There, I said it for all of us............ NOT!!!!!!!! You must have been sweating bullets. That is a great turn and thanks for teaching me some more. I love the tennis ball trick. That is the best.

thanks for taking time to post the additional pictures.

@Tom Smart , Tom, great save. Thanks for posting your trials. That helps me as much as anything. And yes, that redwood was about as ugly as that maple..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> I turned off my attempt at multiple beads on the face of this and relented with concentric V groove circles. Each of these challenges is a learning exercise, as intended.
> 
> View attachment 196984
> 
> View attachment 196985
> 
> View attachment 196986


I love it Tom! I have not tried that style, on my bucket list now. did you use a vacuum chuck on this and/or do you think it would be helpful?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I did not use a vacuum chuck, Barry, but I see no reason why that would not work, given the wood is solid enough.


----------



## Tom Smart

One thing to help when you get to this on your bucket list, Barry, chuck the piece so the grain follows the long axis and runs north/south, parallel to the lathe bed. Chip out will be a problem if the grain is perpendicular. You will still have to be careful at the transition points where the shape might curve inward.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## William Tanner

Very cool Steve. I have used a tennis ball (a tip from a fellow club member)on other goblets but I’m another that didn’t think to adjust the chuck for a new axis. Great job and thanks for that tip.


----------

